# What does 9+1 and 15+1 mean?



## bigdrowe (Apr 24, 2012)

I am looking at the SR40c for my first pistol, and notice in some of the descriptions that it states 9+1 and 15+1. I have no clue what this means, and if I had to take a stab in the dark, I would think it had something to do with the amount the clips will hold, with 1 in the chamber. Am I close, or WAAAAAY off?

Thanks, bigdrowe


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Close...the first number should be magazine capacity and second is one loaded in chamber, avoid the term clip because that is a different animal.....JJ


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

bigdrowe said:


> I am looking at the SR40c for my first pistol, and notice in some of the descriptions that it states 9+1 and 15+1. I have no clue what this means, and if I had to take a stab in the dark, I would think it had something to do with the amount the clips will hold, with 1 in the chamber. Am I close, or WAAAAAY off?
> 
> Thanks, bigdrowe


You're correct. Whatever the mags can hold plus 1 round in the chamber.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## bigdrowe (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks.


----------

